# Twitch and Rogue Rescue Rehabilitation and Updates(CON TAINS GRAPHIC IMAGES)



## darkiss4428

This will be the journal of Twitch and Rogue two rescue horses that were beaten starved ridden too early and probably much worse things i don't want to imagine... 

We will start with day one 8/8/13 
i had to walk these poor horses to my house at 12 am and leave them in my back yard for the night since my friend couldn't get a trailer there before the next morning i had went to buy a saddle and begged the guy into selling them to me due to there health and i had gone to feed that day when i got off work he told me to get them outta there he didn't care if they had coggins paper work or not! here is what they looked like the next day
i will also add Rogue had shoes on that were so worn out 2 had fallen off leaving only the nails and one was grown into her foot and the other was so loose it drove nails into her foot every time she stepped they got taken care of the afternoon the first pictures were taken

Twitch


Rogue


They were so skinny i didn't know if they would make it i was afraid they would colic on grass i have no idea when the last time they had any was thankfully though there weren't any problems with feed

also Rogue is the perfect example of why you never ride a horse without a saddle pad! she had horrific open pussy sores on her back one so bad i could see the bone in her withers!





i have kept a weekly update on them for the last month and been monitoring there progress with my vet verry closly to ensure they have the best they can handle here is some updated pictures!

Twitch

we have been working on ground manners and working a halter line a bridle with gentle pressure this was a picture of me bumping his leggs with a rope to de-sensatize him to it he is so laid back i don't have to worry but just in case i like to keep him used to it

Rogue


so much prettier! she had just been brushed down and loved on and her back looks good too!



almost healed up!
they will be moving to a new place in a few months once the grass sets in they will have bermuda grass oats and rye grass were just waiting for it to take root good they will then be separated twitch to a studs pasture and rogue to a mares pasture unless were feeding or riding i'm still unsure of twitch's age so he won't be ridden till vet approves but rogue will be started once she is good and healthy we are gonna take her from basics since she was so abused and reteach her how to ride and know she won't be hurt while doing so 

i'm gonna wrap this up for tonight i will have more to update on tomorrow i love comments and tips for them i want to teach them everything and twitch learns so fast i run out of ideas so feel free to throw some my way!


----------



## Zexious

You are doing such a good thing. I am looking forward to keeping an eye on this thread, and watching their progress.
People who can allow this to happen disgust me...


----------



## Corporal

Bless you for your efforts. **hugs** I can tell from the photos that they have really gained a LOT since you brought them home. It just takes 
F O R E V E R 
for the weight to fill them out.
I KNOW that these horses appreciate you.


----------



## Zexious

^Second the above. This could very well be the first time they've known love ;-;


----------



## SEAmom

They've been awesome progress since you've had them. I'm looking forward to seeing how they grow and heal through your updates.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LouieThePalomino

Awe poor babies. They are looking better. Im glad you got them. How old are they? Subbing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkiss4428

Rouge is 6 and we think Twitch is about a year old

todays update 9/9/13
twitch moved to a bigger halter since his other was getting too small



Rogue




her back is looking better too




i wanted a video today but i was too tired and still had a lot of work today tomarrow is bathday though so i will try to get one then


----------



## Golden Horse

poor poor horses, so glad you got them away from the previous owner, they look so much better already, but still a way to go. it;s going to be so rewarding for you seeing them blossom and get to be a good weight.

I can't believe that they were being ridden, some people are just beyond belief.


----------



## darkiss4428

i was always taught never ride a horse that is younger than two... and then you can ride a few minutes once or twice a week they apperantly rode rogue hard enough to hurt her back that bad and they were bragging about riding her 10- 30 miles a day! and him with her! oh i was so madd... they wanted me to saddle her and ride them and ride the day i got them and when i refused they were saying they probably shouldn't sell them to me since they didnt think i could handle them... they handle fine on the ground but i would never ride a malnourished or injured horse like them and wouldnt dream of riding the baby i put small ammounts of weight on him to keep him used to it maby 5 - 10 lbs i normally use a bag of suger just to rest on him but not a 230lb adult is just wrong


----------



## Golden Horse

Some people ride at 2, some 3, I prefer 3 or depending on the horse. There is no rush, so much you can do to get them ready for a rider, getting on is just the last part of the process. I'm sure you will be very mindful of their poor start and follow the advice of your vet etc as to when they are ready to ride again.

Just wondering you said that Twitch was going into a studs pasture, i do hope that he is gelded already? If not then you best get them apart ASAP, nature has a way of making animals very fertile when they are gaining wait, it is like they need to repopulate the place after a disaster.:wink:


----------



## darkiss4428

right now the place they are in is a 10 acre back yard im moveing them to a better place but at the moment he has 10acres of grass and the new place is so bare they had to disk it up and plant new grass were waiting for it to root thankfullh he hasent dropped yet and vet says he probably wont start trying to breed till he dose but told me to keep a eye on him the owners of the house have full view of them almost all day they are also looking for the smallest hints that i might have to move him sooner than the current plan


----------



## darkiss4428

i think light riding at 2 is ok no running or anything but maby a 5-10minute walk 1-2 times a week once he is a for sure 3 i will start riding regularly but he will be well built up by then


----------



## SammysMom

What you're doing is wonderful!

About the previous owner...I'm assuming you've contacted some kind of authority? I guess it depends on where you are, but this is criminal where I live.


----------



## darkiss4428

yea animal control seized the other horses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SammysMom

darkiss4428 said:


> yea animal control seized the other horses
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Glad to hear it! Keep up the good work on those sweet babies of yours. They're lucky to have you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkiss4428

im lucky to have them they are wonderfull horses


----------



## lazzara8478

the transformation already is amazing! not even the same horses!!


----------



## darkiss4428

yesterday twitch plaid with the saddle and we set it on his back not cinched or anything and i left it on the ground for a while he was tossing it around and playing with it i use a 7-8lb abbeta round skirt so it is really light weight he was having fun


----------



## darkiss4428

also twitch is a even 14 hands today and rogue is still 14.3


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Wonderful job!!!

I think they need new names for their new start.:wink:


----------



## darkiss4428

they have new names twitch's name was pimp and rogues name was beyonce rogue moon is fromt he white stripe of hair on the black main and moon on her butt and twitch cause he is always twitching when touched


----------



## Clayton Taffy

darkiss4428 said:


> they have new names twitch's name was pimp and rogues name was beyonce rogue moon is fromt he white stripe of hair on the black main and moon on her butt and twitch cause he is always twitching when touched


So they are defiantly off on their new life now!:lol:


----------



## darkiss4428

oh yea they got new names a new home good food lots of love and even a bath to wash the old place off and feet done and everything within a week of me getting them 

twitch is so trusting i think he knows he won't ever have to go through it again but now i'm haveing to teach him "my space" when i pull up or walk up he runns to the gate and starts nickering at me and paceing and when i go in he is all in my hair and rubbing on me and likes to try to climb on my sholder he gets so excited and so eager to learn i try to teach him something new every time he catches one thing i'll add another were doing a combo trick it's a back up on command with no touching a hand shake (not pawing or strikeing but holding his leg up) and a nose to the ground i also don't touch him for that but i offer him a low treat for a command he is so smart even when i mix them up he gets them really easy

rogue is calm and leary she trusts my husband and me but since she is his horse i'm letting them bond she is his first horse that is truly his he has worked with many others but they weren't his and my husband loves to take her and they just walk in the pasture bonding and getting close he brushes her and whispers to her and she is learning love


----------



## Golden Horse

darkiss4428 said:


> twitch is so trusting i think he knows he won't ever have to go through it again but now i'm haveing to teach him "my space" when i pull up or walk up he runns to the gate and starts nickering at me and paceing and when i go in he is all in my hair and rubbing on me and *likes to try to climb on my sholder *


Not sure what that actually means but it sounds scary. You are doing so many thing right here, please do not fall into the mistake of excusing any inappropriate behaviour on their poor start.

For all of you the slate is wiped clean so expect them to keep your personal space right from NOW. It is very easy to make excuses and before you know what has happened you have a brat on your hands.


----------



## Zexious

I started my filly under saddle at two and a half. I can't imagine starting a horse younger than two...

Keep up the good work <3


----------



## darkiss4428

every time he tries to get on top of me i tell him down and make him back up a few steps and by sitting on my sholder i mean he will take his head and push down on me and act like he is trying to climb over me so i make him back up but he keeps wanting to do it i also have new pics and updates! i will post them and pictures shortly


----------



## Northernstar

What a wonderful thing you are doing for those precious horses! I can tell such a difference in the current photos that the sadness in their eyes is leaving, and they know they are loved....keep up the good work


----------



## darkiss4428

ok updates time! 

today we placed the saddle on twitch again and just let him free roam with it sitting on him no cinch or anything just to let him feel it he walks so smooth he didnt even knock it off! 
also today twitch dropped looks like were going to be moving a little sooner than planned
if ypu own a stallion what age was yours when he droped? im still trying to find out twitches age and his pics from today are



twitch being a silly clown boy





Rogue has some big progress today we saddled her up and put a bridle on her and i sat on her back for about 5 minutes she was so scared she was shakeing like a leaf i would have gotton right off but i staid on and brushed her and loved on her till she relaxed and then got off we never walked just sat there she did good once she learned she wasent gonna be hurt she still isent ready to ride but were working with her so when she is ready we wont have any problems


----------



## Northernstar

They are both looking so much better and healthier than when you first rescued them! Personally, I would_ not_ try to sit or ride until they are in full form - I think taking baby steps such as leading them around for a few minutes with a saddle (w/o a rider) is more than enough for now.....keep up the good work, and give them a carrot and a kiss from me


----------



## darkiss4428

im not riding twitch but for rogue its part of her therapy now i want her to know we wont hurt her i also didnt mount from the ground i have a cement slab i can mount from so its not so much stress on her back were just talking it easy and learning trust


----------



## Golden Horse

Please be patient a little while longer, let them learn to trust you in other ways, if she is shaking like a leaf when you are on her you are moving to quick.


----------



## darkiss4428

were still working on the ground mostly i was only on her maby 5 minutes today when she relaxed from being rubbed on i got off we still will be setting saddle on them for about 5-10minutes a day with no rider and maby a mount and dismount on rogue but i dont expect her to walk with rider at the moment also will be gathering up the money starting tomarrow to move them so we can seperate them before twitch starts getting frisky


----------



## womack29

Wow. Awesome that these horses found you.


----------



## tinyliny

the difference is amazing in such a short time. Bless you for your willingness to go out of your way and save the lives of two "creatures", so little valued.


----------



## darkiss4428

i cant wait till they are good and healthy


----------



## darkiss4428

it's update time again i have new pictures but not much of a update today they were just horses i fed and loved on them and groomed them 

Twitch




Rogue
she is extra shiny today!




and a spam of pictures of them together


----------



## darkiss4428

twtich is due for another measure tomorrow he is getting so tall he looks at tall as rogue now he is growing so fast...also they love the florescent safety vest lol


----------



## Cherrij

I would also say, please keep the saddle off that bony and sore back. Her therapy can come later when she feels stronger, that she can escape it if it hurts her. Mentally she is broken down by the fact, that you keep putting things on her, that might still hurt ( the sores haven't healed to 100% and she still shows bones). 
I know you wish the best, but just wait a bit more.. At the moment she needs to be a horse and know her manners on the ground. to actually forget what all the bad riding was about, and then you can start anew when she is healthy.


----------



## darkiss4428

we didn't have the saddle on long and her back is completely closed just waiting on hair to come back we were only testing to see how she would do she is still really boney i want to fatten them on up but vet says keep them at the pace they are so they don't have further health problems


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Subscribing too to watch their progress.

You've done a lovely job so far. I hesitate to add any comments as praise is due for so much, but i will add my voice to others saying that Rogue will be mentally healthier in the long term if you keep anything and everything off her back until next spring at the earliest.


----------



## darkiss4428

all comments good and bad are welcome and the reason for the saddle is so she learns that just because she sees one or has one on her dosent mean she is going to be beaten and to get her used to one once she is healthy enough to ride where i'm at other people ride a lot and she has to see them anyway i figure keep her used to one coming on and off and learning it's not going to hurt her is better than he being scared of a horse passing her with a saddle on and her thinking that she might be grabbed up and beaten she runns every time someone saddles a horse up around her and i'm about to move them to a public boarding facility so will be a LOT more of it there


----------



## CLaPorte432

If Twitch has dropped, its time for you to separate these two. Even though they are malnourished, he can, and will...still breed her. And she can, and will, still conceive. 

Separate theme before its too late and a pregnancy hinders any process being made.

and stay off of Rogue until she has built up some muscle. Therapy or not, its going to hurt her right now. And oon top of that, you saddle and saddle pad don't fit her. ='s Pain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkiss4428

we haven't been riding rogue we only saddled her once and sat one her for about 5 minutes to see what she would do and twitch just droped i already have plans on moveing them to another location where they will be seperated just have to get the arangements in the new place set up it dosen't even have grass yet as we just planted it and were waiting on it to root when i saw he had dropped day before yesterday also the saddle and pad are for my quarter horse mare who is a lot healthyer and will probably fit rogue once she is healthy it's only a 12in saddle mainly for kids that i've had for 10+ years but as i said was just to see how she would react to it she tends to freak out when anyone else brings a saddle out i don't want her to hurt herself or anyone else cause she is scared of them i want her to learn that a saddle dosen't mean she is going to be beaten on ground or on back no horse should fear it's rider


----------



## Golden Horse

They are looking so much better, great job, and yes slow and steady is the way to put weight on without causing more health issues.

As to the saddle thing, I just don't understand why she needs to wear a saddle to get to know it doesn't hurt, because the likelihood is that it will hurt her because of her shape, and condition. 

If you want to desensitize her to saddles, you can have her around them, do all sorts of things without actually putting a saddle that doesn't fit on a back that is still healing.

Slow and steady is the answer to rebuilding her weight, her mental condition and her physical injuries. Rushing now will cause you more problems later on, I'd give her the winter to chill and get fat and sassy, work on building your relationship and developing her ground work, then in spring she will be good to go.


----------



## darkiss4428

i will wait before putting one back on


----------



## egrogan

Just read through all of this, adding my good wishes to you as you continue to help them improve.

I just can't believe the people who had her before you couldn't see how much pain they were causing her with her back looking as it did. Mindboggling to me.

Glad to hear you're going to hold off on more saddling for now. I would agree that even gently placing the saddle on her back right now is likely uncomfortable or downright painful for her given the state she's in. Although I do also agree she's already looking better and moving in the right direction!


----------



## darkiss4428

today was a wet day the horses enjoyed the rain i didnt get pocs cause it was dark when i fed today but twitch was a muddy boy i brushed him down good but i have the feeling i will have to do it again tomarrow he likes playing in the mud and rogue was hiding in the stall staying dry i got nickers and a lot of excitement when we got there today we were only 4 hours late but they acted like its been a month! i want to save up for some horse toys like a big beach ball and a jolly ball or two and some other things for them to play with while were there


----------



## Allison Finch

I really appreciate what you have done for these two horses and I know your heart is in the right place.

However, I think you are pushing things way too fast. That horse has no muscle along the spine and nothing padding it from the very weight of a saddle, much less a rider, too. There will be pressure points all along the spine which will be very uncomfortable for the horse. I know you don't mean to hurt her, but it will. direct pressure on those bony surfaces will hurt.

Wait a while longer. Do good ground work in the form of lunging and ground driving. These will help build muscle while you wait for those bones to sink below good healthy flesh.

Ah, I read further and see that you will be holding off on further saddling/riding. Good form!


----------



## darkiss4428

we got pictures today i will post later they were being happy horses today i got greeted by nickers and kisses even rogue was loving on us they got a good brushing and look all shiny maby they will get a bath next week or week after to get all cleaned up will probably be there last bath till after winter


----------



## darkiss4428

Picture time!

Twitch








Rogue




i know i have more of twitch but i will get more of rogue the sounds my phone makes kinda startle her still


----------



## darkiss4428

picture time!


----------



## EquineBovine

Awesome to see progress! Twitch looks like a real baby but they both are looking brighter in the eyes than when you first got them. Well done


----------



## darkiss4428

now that he is getting good feed twitch is growing like mad! he was only 10 hands when i got him he was 14 last time i mearured last week rogue is 14.3 and twitch is at least as tall as her now i wonder how tall he is going to be


----------



## Golden Horse

darkiss4428 said:


> now that he is getting good feed twitch is growing like mad! he was only 10 hands when i got him he was 14 last time i mearured last week rogue is 14.3 and twitch is at least as tall as her now i wonder how tall he is going to be



Now I am confused, but that happens real easy, there is no way he has grown 4 hands in 6 weeks, how are you measuring there?


----------



## darkiss4428

with a measure tape i take the total inches devide by 4 cause there is 4 inches in a hand look how small he is in his first picture vs yesterday's pics he sprung up i was suprised


----------



## darkiss4428

he was barly up to the middle of rogues belly when we got him now he is as tall as her


----------



## Golden Horse

Astonishing, when did you get them again, I thought it was 8/8/13? but maybe I got that wrong.


----------



## darkiss4428

8/9/13 august 9 2013 is when i got them still a lot of progress


----------



## Kayella

You're doing a great job so far. Just being there and petting them and feeding them and letting them heal mentally will do great things. The emotional/mental abuse will probably take longer to heal than their physical abuse. 

As for Twitch's age, I wouldn't be surprised if he was around 1 1/2-2 years old. His tail is as long as my 17 month old's. My boy is also only 13.2-13.3 and he's been fed a great diet since the day he was born. That might give you something to compare Twitch to.


----------



## darkiss4428

i got alfalfa pellets today and started them on a light sprinkle of them twitch liked them so much rogue just gobbled i don't know if she even noticed them but twitch picked his out first then ate his grain


----------



## womack29

They look awesome so happy they found you


----------



## MsBHavin

They certainly look better!

Have you separated them now? I know a few pages back you said he'd dropped.I'd be concerned about him breeding her in her condition.


----------



## darkiss4428

not yet but tomarrow they are going to there new home he hasen't shown any studdish behavior yet so i think she is safe till then i'll be moveing them in the morning i'm so excited! i wonder how they will take being seperated though


----------



## Dehda01

Colts in with mares often won't show any studdiness or breeding behavior. I bet she is pregnant already or will be very soon. Keeping them together is irresponsible.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Good luck with the move, I think that after all they have been through they will accept this move with equanimity. Will they have company in their new pastures? I think I remember you saying that they are the first 'guests' there? 

So long as they have food and love they should be fine 

To Dehda01 ^^ the OP here has been extremely responsible in everything she has done, taking two horses in appalling condition for rehabilitation. She has also listened openly to any and all suggestions made in this forum. I think calling her irresponsible is uncalled for.

Yes I agree that there is a risk that they have bred, and I am sure that the OP is aware of this. It is better to follow the thread and offer constructive advice re blood tests rather than chucking in casual criticisms.


----------



## darkiss4428

my friend got a gelding that will be with twitch and there will be a mare next week for rogue they van see through the fence line so i dont think it will be so bad and to dehda01 they are in a single acre pasture that was a emergency place till i found another and when i found the one they will be intoday there was NO grass it would have been more cruel to move them there then rather than allowing them grass true young horses dont often show signs when i got twitch i was told he was a gelding i had no idea he was a little studling till the vet came out and checked causehe is obviously verry young please dont forget they havent been togeather but for a month and there is a shot thag can be given to her if she is pregnant to abort this option is no where near as cruel and iresponsible as takeing them and throwing them in a grass free pasture like the one they came from and only feeding dry hey and grain now they will have rye grass, oats, and bermuda grass we just had to wait for it to root good please before just jumping to a conclusion simply ask something like maby.... why wait so long to move them? or wht will you do if she gets pregnant? what kind of life will they have ir started good rather than in the same situation they were in? i think im doing the best for them i do offer them the best care i can and i am here not only to give updates but to recive tips and pointers so they have the best lifes posible


----------



## darkiss4428

i ment single 10 acre pasture


----------



## barrelbeginner

Atleast you are taking the right measures now right? Or did I read wrong> you are seperating them now right?...or getting him gelded?


----------



## darkiss4428

im seperateing them when i move them in a few hours they will be in seperate pastures the vet says as weak as they still are she would be suprised if he had even tried but were gonna get the shot anyway next week to be surr but the shot was a waist of money while they were in the same pasture but after i get them seperated today i will get it done


----------



## Dehda01

I will stand by my statement. Rescue is commendable, but it truly isn't difficult to split even a small paddock. When you rescue a young stallion, part of the responsibility that comes with it is that you must keep them separate from mares until they are healthy enough to be gelded. I had already seen others had mentioned it, but it hadn't gotten must of an adequate response. I am happy to be the bad guy. I see rescue horses all the time, and as a vet tech have had to clean up the mess.

I have rescued or participated in the rescue of many horses, and even in situations with emaciated (henneke scored 1.5-2) yearling stallions and fillies, 11 months less later those poor fillies can foal out. Even putting weight on the fillies, often the foals are far weaker if they even can make it, than they should be and having a foal can slow the filly/ mares return to health. Not having Rogue bred is a good thing. If she is bred, aborting the foal is a viable option if she isn't too far along.


----------



## darkiss4428

farthest along she could be is about 1 month and a week the vet will give her shot next werk pregnant or not i have 2 hours before i can move them


----------



## darkiss4428

horsies moved and separated and doing good the grass isnt tall yet but will be soon


----------



## darkiss4428

the horsrs have a big day today in there new home! both are getting a good bath and im going to open the round pen door and let them explore it on there own for a little while and spend a good bit of the day with them


----------



## darkiss4428

got a new brush to help make them shinyer and soothe a itchie also got new salt and mineral blocks today and fly spray i didnt introduce them to the round pen but i will tomarrow it is in a small fenced in area im gonna just leave the door open for them to check it out once one is ok with it i will rotate them till they are both ok with it


----------



## darkiss4428

i got new pics of the horses in there new home! also of twitchs teeth for those who can tell age by teeth i would LOVE to know how old he is ok picture time


----------



## darkiss4428

its a rainy day for horses


----------



## greentree

They look SO good!!!! You have done so much work, and it shows!! 

Twitch looks like a Thoroughbred to me, so he may be a really big boy when he grows up!

Thanks for keeping us updated.

Nancy


----------



## darkiss4428

were thinking he is tb or twh or a cross he looks more tb to me though as he gets older


----------



## darkiss4428

they love there new home but dont like being separated but will be ok there new home is full of new suprises for them im wanting noise free pasture toys i can make at home or something i can buy for cheap as a good toy i dont want anything small enough to slip on and i dont want anything loud cause there at a public place the owners live at so ideas?


----------



## EquineBovine

They look awesome well done! No idea about toys though sorry


----------



## darkiss4428

we had to get the vet out today rogue choked! scarry but she is going to be ok we just headed home been there almost 6 hoirs making sure she will be ok


----------



## Kayella

Scary! I've been through a couple choke scares with my yearling. You'll have to soak her feed for a few days now until the inflammation from her choking goes down. You may actually want to soak her feed from now on. It's better for her to digest, easier to chew, and a good way to get more water into them. Once they choke they are more likely to choke again in the future, so I've soaked my yearling's feed since he did and haven't had any problems since. Knocking on wood!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkiss4428

thanks for the tip i think i will start soaking her food for a while


----------



## MyLittlePonies

I'm really glad that you rescued these two horses and that they are looking better each time you post pictures. My honest opinion is he looks like a yearling.


----------



## darkiss4428

he looks like a yearling to me too but his teeth say he is 2 or almost 2 so maby a year and half? i really can't tell i'm gonna get more pictures tomarrow when i go out tere the owner of the new place there at wants us to sit and talk for a while since she is off work and were gonna do one of my most favorite things! sit and talk and... the best part! watch the horses be happy horses! i got some old empty water jugs that have been cleaned out i'm gonna put some carrots and apple slices and celery and stuff in them and put them in the pasture for the horses to kick around (maby not rogue i might put oatmeal or soft oats in hers cause of her choke) but to just give them something to do i will be there watching in case anything happens and i'm not gonna leave the jugs in the pasture when i'm not there


----------



## darkiss4428

i took pictures today but it was too dark and they didnt turn out well i will get some more tomarrow while it's day 

we wet rogues food down so she wouldn't choke again and she did fine but twitch threw a royal temper tantrum! when i was feeding him i normally brush him and pet him he was turning his butt to be but wasent kicking and pinning his ears back snorting and pawing! i took his food away till he was acting like he was supposed to things like today make me glad he is yound enough to teach not to do that and shows as sweet as he is he can get rough


----------



## darkiss4428

gonna go sit with horsies later on and ask them to walk in the round pen on a leade rope to get them used to it neither know how to lounge on command i dont think eather one has ever been in a round pen before so were starting from scratch with just walking in a few weeks we will work up to a trot and bopefully by spring a canter all on comand the vet says it will help bring out rogues top line and make twitches legs stronger but they are limited to walking for now and only a short while like 15-20 minutes a day broken into 3-4 sessions with breaks to just rest


----------



## darkiss4428

i know there dark but new pictures with a pretty fancy twitch he posed for the picture


----------



## darkiss4428

rouge got her shot today the vet didn't think she was pregnant but we got the shot anyway just in case her and twitch are settling into there new home well they still don't like being separated and run the fence to try to be near each other but they just can't do it i've started walking them in the round pen (not lounging i mean physically walking) trying to build some muscle up in them and some stamina we are starting really slow for those who are worried i have vet approval and they are still being horses they are just getting a little exercise were getting some round bales of hay next week i found some really good quality it's expensive at 60$ for 2 rounds but i think it's worth it for them they are getting 1 each and rouge now has a mare pasture buddy named tamone and twitch is in with big jake to keep them company


----------



## darkiss4428

pictures for today 


happy horses eating and just being horses i am so happy to see them getting healyther and i have to measure twitch again he seemed a lot taller today for some reason maby he is just feeling better and pickd himself up some but we will see


----------



## Endiku

You are doing SO well with these horses Darkiss. I'm glass you got the hay, shot, and buddies for Rouge and Twitch, and they look so much better and happier. I think hand walking them is a good idea, and I'm glad you aren't letting Twitch be stupid about his food.

Believe me though, $60 for two round bales isn't bad at all  I live in drought-wrecked Texas and we're lucky to find one crummy quality round bale for $60-80, and horse quality is at least $90-100! Giving them round bales is a wonderful idea though. That way they can eat free choice hay, which is the absolute best thing for them right now.


----------



## darkiss4428

wow! hay is expensive there... and thanks im happy with how they are looking and vet is to i can't wait to see them fully healthy twitch is sprouting up like a weed and rogue is becoming a verry loving horse my husband likes to put her halter on and just walk out in the pasture in the woods and even to the store wich is less like 3 streets away she loves it and is becoming a big baby


----------



## barrelbeginner

great job with them!.. and I have to agree, that is a great price, we paid about 125-130$ a bale.. round bales. .. on the smaller side.. for horse hay -.-


----------



## darkiss4428

i feel lucky now on the hay price im uaes to 25 a bale for super good quality


----------



## WesternRider88

They are looking SO much better! It always makes me happy to see people rescue horses and make them nice and healthy again.


----------



## darkiss4428

we measured twitch today he has grown a full 1 1/2 a inch! it could be him packing on weight or a ginuine growth but ether way he looks taller! we walked some more in the round pen today and jogged a bit on a leade line not long as im outta shape but enough to get a little more exercise be aware i am still takeing them slow and doing activaties that wear me out aswell i know if i can handle it they can its sad but it means we four me my husband rogue and twitch can all get back into shape togeather


----------



## darkiss4428

fed horsies and rode jake today for a bit trying to get twitch to play with some homemade toys but he dosent seem intrested any tips there?


----------



## darkiss4428

picture time!


----------



## darkiss4428

horsies are doing good vet is coming out again thursday - friday for a check up and wants to float rogues teeth! and its almost time to get twitch nipped im trying to get the money up for both its gonna be $230 dosent seem like a lot but as much as she has been out for them its wearing a hole in the pocket book any suggestions?


----------



## darkiss4428

i got a video of twitch jogging today for the conformation forum but it shows how good he is looking note! i did not jog him long only a little before and after the video and he isnt sweaty its stuff for hair that is like geled water for moisterizeing but here is a today update i didnt get any of rogue but will tomarrow it her back is slowly starting to fill out 

twitch! 
video-2013-10-01_18-50-38_zps4b47ea91.mp4 Video by darkiss4428 | Photobucket


----------



## darkiss4428

its picture time again!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Twitch looks amazing


----------



## darkiss4428

thanks^_^ they act happier im so happy i have them they are such good horses


----------



## darkiss4428

i know its been a few days but time for new pictures! 
also updates rogue is getting her teeth floated monday it was supposed to be last week but got delayed but we have the money and getting it done Monday and we think twitch may be a saddle bred i think i found his original owner I'm not sure i sent them pictures of him and politly asked but have not received a response i'm hopeing it is him but anyway here is pictures!







oh and i know there will be people thinking about the chain on twitches leg he has been pawing when eating but has started striking when eating and the property owner made us do something because he was getting destructive it's only on when he eats and comes rite off but stops him from pawing


----------



## EquineBovine

A friend used to have to do that with her hunter who would jump every fence and never stay in his paddock. Can't say it worked though haha they are looking good


----------



## darkiss4428

yea he was getting agressive about it i may get a video later maby someone can offer a better solution he got my foot the other day and he is small enough it didn't break bone but if he was full grown it probably would have and i cant risk a broken foot those are hard to work 2 jobs with i really could use some tips to stop this


----------



## EquineBovine

I wouldn't have a clue other than what you at already doing sorry. Hopefully someone else can offer advice?


----------



## darkiss4428

i have videos and pictures i will post later


----------



## Endiku

if he's pawing the food and you have time to stand with him while he's eating, you can take a whip (dressage or lunge whip is best) and stand with him as he eats. Every time he raises his hoof to paw, give him a firm smack and a 'NO!' on the leg or chest and make him back up from the food. My filly was doing this and dumping her food which wasted a LOT of it, so I took a whip out and did this. It only took a few times before she stopped completely and I haven't seen her try to paw since.


----------



## darkiss4428

sadly tried that and he would strike out harder the chain works really well though but he knows when its not on


----------



## darkiss4428

ok pictures and video time!






and a picture of big jake today!


without chain
http://s654.photobucket.com/user/darkiss4428/media/video-2013-10-06_16-50-00_zps180f96f4.mp4.html
with chain
http://s654.photobucket.com/user/darkiss4428/media/video-2013-10-06_16-54-10_zpsb499c8f6.mp4.html


----------



## darkiss4428

ok i had a mix up vet is cominh next monday to do rogues teeth but we did get pictures of her being a pretty water baby she got a bath and was playing in the water got her all cleaned up and shiny i will post pictures later


----------



## womack29

They are looking better with every picture you post. You are doing a wonderful thing and it brings tears of joy to my eyes to see this


----------



## darkiss4428

thank you they are well loved


----------



## waresbear

These horses hit the jackpot with you! Keep posting, love to see the progress and happy, well cared for horses.


----------



## JulieG

Wow! They are looking so much better! I can't believe it's been such a short amount of time. When I opened this thread I thought when I went back to the beginning it would have been months ago...

Good work!


----------



## darkiss4428

it has been 3 months tomarrow dosen't seem like that long i look at them every day and count every blessing they look better they act better they are playing and starting to show things they love like i didn't know rogue loved water she was so scared of it when we got her and eirlyer she was playing in it! nosing it and even drinking from the hose twitch is just too trusting even when he spooks he hides behind me

i will post pictures in a bit


----------



## darkiss4428

rogue bath time pics


----------



## darkiss4428

i like her perkyness in these pictures she is so alert and happy


----------



## Zexious

I love the bath time photos!! <3


----------



## darkiss4428

today when feed time got here rogue was doinh the prettiest prance like she was a princess in front of a crowd she was just so sassy about it and twitch is acting better i saw him running around the paddoc with jake today they were playing in the cool weather and running and being silly


----------



## darkiss4428

thinking about letting twitch be a jumper he was jumping like a deer in the paddoc today i think its this cool weather he was running kicking and jumping around playing with jake he seems so hyper since its being cooler and rogue is more sassy


----------



## Saddlebag

The problem often seen with rescues is the owner feeling so sorry for them opts not to properly train them. When the horse starts to paw at feeding time hold a 4' stick, or lunge whip in front of you horizontally and toward the horse and move it away from the feed. Then allow it to return. You may have to do this three or four times as that's about how many times it takes for the horse to make the connection. If it turns rump like it will kick, turn into a raging monster waving that stick in the air. Scare it good. Then allow it to eat. Leave the horse alone while it's eating, at least until this is resolved. What has likely happened is that the horse just happened to paw at feeding time and someone hustled to feed it so it would stop pawing. Horse had an Aha moment and figured that's what works.


----------



## Cherrij

Mine paw at their buckets occasionally... that's when they have the buckets. Sometimes they get told off, scared a little to stop that action, so they get what I mean, but mainly it is because I feed soaked pellets from 20 l buckets, and sometimes when they eat the food sticks together at the bottom of the bucket, and the kick the bucket, turn it on the side and pick it up again to unstick the feed  Harmless bucket kicking


----------



## darkiss4428

twitch is not scared at all of a whip even if you lightly pop him he won't budge not even flailing arms scares him he trusts me so fully he isn't scared at all the chain seems to work as you can see in the video i feed dry feed that is easy to clean out of the bucket i also have problems lounging him cause he isn't scared of the whip not even if there is a bag on it


----------



## darkiss4428

sorry he isn't even scared of flailing arms he just walks up to me and puts his head to me and expects to be comforted and loved even when i move him off me he comes rite back he doesn't spook at anything i have tried and i've even poped him a time or two to make him move in the round pen with no luck he gets his exercise by hand driving i'm working on getting him to drive in the round pen but i have to stay behind him to get him to go he dosen't kick or anything he had started kicking when eating but that quickly got fixed and dosen't kick in the pasture at me at all


----------



## Cherrij

He does not have to be scared of the whip or flailing arms - he has to respect them. It all depends on what your intention is when you are using your arms, or the extension - the whip. 
Mine are not scared of the whip or anything normally, but when I decide I need them to move out of my way or back up I almost just have to stare at them with the right thought in my head. It depends on your energy levels. If you inside are not determined to make him back up, but more like "it would be nice if you backed now, but I won't smack you if you don't" then he won't as he can read that.


----------



## darkiss4428

he will back up easy but we have round pen issues he dosent yeild to a whip crop or rope he just keeps seeking comfort he is kinda weird energy when im around he is moderate lazy and dosent want to do much but when he dosent know im there he is romping and playing how can i teach him to move off from me wirh the items he dosent yeild to or respect? even the dreaded bag of doom dosent make him even turn to look at it 

when i do my ground driving i click my toung and he moves off well but if i come up beside him like in the center of the round pen he stops and comes to me


----------



## darkiss4428

picture time!


----------



## CLaPorte432

i thought you had them separated?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

Will her withers.. for the most part ALWAYS be VERY prominent o.o? and they are always looking better and better


----------



## CLaPorte432

the high withers will probably always be more prominent then many other horses. But once she gains her topline back they probably wont be in your face...hello withers! prominent. lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

Those long toes on the pinto need to be brought back. Long toes can make walking painful.


----------



## darkiss4428

they are seperate but we feed in the same area we just rotate them and jake is a gelding so he is allowed to just chill and all three need there feet done they will be in the next week or two the farier insists on waiting 6-8 weeks between trims and i hope her withers arent too prominat but we will always love her the same i have 100$ out of the 230$ needed to float rogues teeth and geld twitch rogue gets her teeth done monday and twitch will be when i get the other 135$ then there feet done are 30 each it dosent seem like much but adds up and once we get twitch gelded they will all be in the same paddoc with tamone added into there heard also reason we feed in a smaller paddoc with them togeather is to keep other horses from running them off there feed there are other stallions now with twitch and another mare with rogue we we pull them up to feed and i take twitches halter off cause he gets it cought on his bucket and makes a mess but rogue and jake keep thers


----------



## CLaPorte432

They are looking much much better. Good for you for bringing them back to good health.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkiss4428

this is jake he is in the background of a lot of pictures of the horses he is my friends twh gelding


----------



## darkiss4428

the horses were good today i didnt get pictures but will tomarrow they were spunky they love this cool weather i also put a bucket up to twitch to groom him also getting him used to me being above him and my bucket slipped and i was suprised he didnt even flinch i almost busted my butt beside him and i promise he looked like he was laughing at me! also excited about monday when rogue gets her teeth floated and they both get a vet check again and she is gonna check rogues back over and see how the vet likes there progress also about to start stocking up on hay for the winter may get a few round bales for them


----------



## darkiss4428

i only got pictures of twitches teeth today he has 8 new teeth coming in 4 on each side ( i didn't know horses had that maby teeth?) but he has one on each side rite behind his first set of teeth and has one on each side about where his canines will be they are still verry small and i noticed today when he was being mouthie they are verry feelable so i tried to get some pictures also vet is coming tomarrow i'm gonna have her look at them but they are sharp little teeth or teeth like things that i may just think are teeth

they are hard to see so on the last picture i will do red circles


----------



## darkiss4428

this to me is actually looking like his first year teeth coming in according to this chart


----------



## Cherrij

I doubt there are teeth coming in those places, he might grow a fang, or both, but not more than 1 extra tooth that might need removing, on each side and each jaw (eg. 2 on the lower jaw, 2 on the upper, one per side).
At the moment it does not look like he is growing extra teeth. Plus, some horses never develop those fangs.


----------



## darkiss4428

there sharp little pointies gonna have vet look at them tomarrow


----------



## darkiss4428

the next to last picture shows them best i should have used that one


----------



## Saddlebag

He has learned to use you to get out of doing anything even coming into your space so you can love on him. He's not seeking your love, he knows what works and has no respect for you. When he's older and bigger, if he continues to do this, and it will get worse, you will rue the day you allowed it to happen and did nothing to correct it.


----------



## darkiss4428

how do you suggest i get his respect? when he comes into my space i move him out and just because he dose it dosent get him out of working but he still tries it


----------



## darkiss4428

ok vet was out today rogue got her teeth floated and doing good and twitch got another age gusse the teeth coming in are the two year start of his canines vet says he is almost two and we found out jake has COPD so he bas started antihistamines and other stuff i will post pictures later


----------



## darkiss4428

Also we introduced twitch to a stud chain well rather the vet did and straightened him rite up and she gave me some tips and today I had "my space" so that's a plus and hopefully we won't need the stud chain for a while


----------



## darkiss4428

ok picture time again! these are from Monday when rogue got her teeth floated 
twitch being a silly good boy


this one was from tuesday

for some reason rogue was sweating really bad after the vet floated her teeth so she looks all wet 


vet gave them both good check overs and is happy with there weight gain and told me to start exercising them a little more to build up muscle you almost can't see ribbs anymore! now we need muscles but we are startin really slow and working up i have a lite work scedule for them mostly walking in the round pen and stretches also moveing my other mare to the property to encourage rogue to exercise in the feild on her own and twitch will be gelded as soon as i get the money ^__^


----------



## Cherrij

darkiss4428 said:


> vet gave them both good check overs and is happy with there weight gain and told me to start exercising them a little more to build up muscle you almost can't see ribbs anymore! now we need muscles but we are startin really slow and working up i have a lite work scedule for them mostly walking in the round pen and stretches also moveing my other mare to the property to encourage rogue to exercise in the feild on her own and twitch will be gelded as soon as i get the money ^__^


Twitch now looks just like a skinny youngling! Rogue needs more weight, but she is better and I guess the teeth work will help. On the sweating part - the anesthetic makes them sweat, my 3yr old also was soaked during floating. Maybe you cannot see Rogue's ribs, but we can see her backbone. ribs are no mark of how well the horse has put weight on. Usually they would even be covered last, but I guess it depends on each horse. 
Just keep feeding them, plenty of turnout with buddies to play with, and they will do fine


----------



## darkiss4428

they stay out 24/7 and they get plenty of food and all the hay they can eat and are lazy mostly i can't wait till they are healthy it seems like it's been longer than 3 and a half months they will get there just gonna take them a while i am aware they are still really thin but i also see how much they gained and how far they have come


----------



## darkiss4428

today was a wet day for the horses but they are enjoying the co weather i worked with twitch on his eating manners and giving me space since the stud chain lesson he is backing up and giving me my space well and is even waiting at feed time untill i give him the ok to eat its only a few minutes and has stopped him from chargeing the feed bucket he now backs up and waits untill i tell him to eat rogue is also learning that the food isnt going anywhere she dosent charge the bucket or get pushy but thats the only thing on her mind so were working on waiting a few minutes with her she dosent have her food ready when she enters the feed aread now she gets brushed and loved on first then food is brought same with twitch 

they are spoiled! 

ill get more pictures tomarrow


----------



## darkiss4428

horsies were enjoying the cool day today and rogue is really likeing her streaches she loves haveing her belly scratched!


----------



## Endiku

Twitch is looking FANTASTIC. I can't believe how fast he put on weight...I think he's about where Kenzie was 7 months into her rehab. I'm amazed. 

Rouge will get there. She's still very skinny, but not nearly as bad as she was. The weight will come with time, and I'm sure being floated will help her!


----------



## barrelbeginner

They both look so much better from when you first got them! Great job with them. One question I have. In one of the pictures of Twitch I believe( the colt?) How come he has a yellow chain on his lleg? Sorry if you posted why...


----------



## darkiss4428

he has the yellow chain while he is eating because he strikes and paws and destroys the ground where he eats and was starting to strike at the person feeding him the chain is considered a "kick chain" and dosent hurt him but makes kicking and pawing and strikeing un comphortable i also have a video a few pages back with chain and one without to see the differance it is also only worn when eating and comes off soon as he is done


----------



## barrelbeginner

OHHH thanks for the clarification!


----------



## darkiss4428

no problem and they are both doing good


----------



## darkiss4428

im about to go feed them shortly and do streaches and ride jake (jake is healthy) and all that fun stuffs


----------



## darkiss4428

today is a nervious day im bringing my blind mare to the same place as rogue and twitch she will be pasture buddys with rogue and rotate with twitch every now and then ( she is spayed due to medical condition and cannot get pregnant) but we are putting her in the pasture between them today to introduce them


----------



## MsLady

Good luck, I hope all goes well!! 😊😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkiss4428

im sure it will im just a little worried my older mare is really aggressive and i dont want any of them hurt i can promise the introduction will be slow


----------



## darkiss4428

got my marr settled in all nice and safe amd thankfully was a lot less dramatic that i thought it would be ill get pictures tomarrow


----------



## darkiss4428

ok so here is the pictures the big mare is named camilla ive have her for 11years she is a 17 year old appendix quarter horse she has done western speed events to cutting since ive had her she is also a trail horse and dose prettymuch anything i ask she had cataracts that apperantly have cleared up on there own over the past few months while i had her at a full service facility she is back where i can take daily care of her now 

so here is the pictures! 
camilla 


rogue





twitch


----------



## WesternRider88

They're looking sooo much better! Rogue's back has filled out a lot. :smile:


----------



## darkiss4428

yea she has she feels good to


----------



## darkiss4428

i dont havr pictures till tomarrow but horsies are doing good getting there winter coats in and being jappy they got new round bales and are loving it


----------



## darkiss4428

picture time! 

camilla

rogue



twitch


----------



## Skyseternalangel

They're looking so much better each update!


----------



## darkiss4428

there starting to get there fluffy winter coat in


----------



## womack29

Each update the look better.


----------



## darkiss4428

horses got wormed today and doing good i have pictures for later of them


----------



## darkiss4428

picture time!


----------



## PixiTrix

You're doing such a great job with these guys and it was amazing of you to open your heart to them-

Just wondering about twitches round little belly- you think it's due to his young age? I'm sure you've wormed them so just curious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom

Wow, look at the changes!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkiss4428

the round belly is likely a combination of really wormy when i got them i have wormed twice since and hay belly they get 1,500 lb roundbales of hay one each per week so all the hay they can eat and have 24/7 acess to them vet says they are looking good so i hope they keep getting better


----------



## JulieG

I just went back and looked at the first pictures you posted again. I forgot how bad they were when you got them!

What a change. You're doing great!


----------



## darkiss4428

thanks they seem so much happier im gonna try to get a video of them in the round pen tomarrow they wait at the gate to get in and run around i do push them a little but never long or hard they enjoy it twitch is even starting to have baby moments when he will whinny and run and kick and play (mostly out in his pasture) 


also have a thing on a site called petchance.org for those who are intrested in helping them im trying to get twitch gelded but since its not life threatening im spending money on the important stuff first this site takes donations and pays my vet directly she has already talked to the site and approved them to take donations and pay her before the service is performed if you would like to help the link is


View Chance at PetChance.org


----------



## PixiTrix

I have a friend with a new horse battling a crazy worm belly too despite multiple dewormings- good luck it's great to watch the progress!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkiss4428

PixiTrix said:


> I have a friend with a new horse battling a crazy worm belly too despite multiple dewormings- good luck it's great to watch the progress!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


if its really bad the vet can tube worm them i havent done yet to mine because they are improveing so well im just takeing it slow (too much worm loss at one time can cause internal bleeding and kill a horse that is really week and full of worms) ive wormed every month but i skipped the first until the vet said i could cause they were so weak but im keeping a monthly set now


----------



## darkiss4428

today was a stormy day and kind cold ill try to get videos after it dries up


----------



## darkiss4428

picture time! 










 
i know the last one looks like my friend was holding his head up some to show how tall he is getting


----------



## darkiss4428

twitch is offically 2 inches taller than rogue! he his a growth spurt getting taller now if only i can get him to get wider also wormmed them again and used a diffdrant wormer the pot belly has gone down some but not a whole lot over the past few days at this point i belive it is a hay belly


----------



## darkiss4428

i also have short videos they are only a few seconds long but you can see the horses moveing in the round pen

twitch
video-2013-11-05_14-24-06_zpsbbd14057.mp4 Video by darkiss4428 | Photobucket



rogue

video-2013-11-05_14-19-02_zpse894a0d5.mp4 Video by darkiss4428 | Photobucket


----------



## darkiss4428

also forgot to post that ive been working with twitch with personal space and he has now backed off and dosen't get right on top of me anymore and even backs up well when asked to i can even send him away to the end of his lead line and call him back


----------



## darkiss4428

picture time! i know there dark but still pictures


----------



## darkiss4428

since we couldn't really see rogue the other day ive got new pictures of her from today!
she got to rolling in the mud


----------



## darkiss4428

pictures!

rogue



twitch


----------



## Zexious

Awe, look at'um~


----------



## darkiss4428

new pictures 












im happy with the weight there putting on and how good rogues back is looking but i was wondering what can i do to build twitches neck up? weve been streaching a lot but he is just wanting to get taller rather than wider


----------



## darkiss4428

beautiful sky while feeding today


----------



## SEAmom

They're both still pretty young. It's likely they'll be growing up more than out for a good while yet, especially as their bodies continue to make up for lost time and a long time of malnourishment. 

I think they both look amazing and have improved in leaps and bounds. You could start working on ground work, like lungeing, if they're clear from the vet for that kind of physical activity.


----------



## darkiss4428

they have both been cleared for light work and i have been doing a little about 10 minutes each 2-3 times a week we've also been backing up and turning and even tought twitch to turn his striking while eating to a creative "shake" where he will just hold his leg out and allow me to rub on it and what not but kinda resembles a dogs hand shake looks kinds weird now instead of striking he dose a fancy foot shake like he wants to strike but he knows if he just holds it up there he will get a treat! they have come a long way i'm happy with how they are doing and still getting bigger and fatter and rogues back is getting so much better they also have more spunk rogue is becoming ms sassy and running on her own in the pasture (not un handle able or spooky she just loves to go) twitch is so lazy i mean LAZY he will randomly just fallow people around and thinks he has to stand behind you at all times he loves nose kisses but has learned to back up on command and has stopped being all pushie and no longer runs over people i kinda wish he was a little more spunky though it bothers me for him to just be so laid back nothing spooks him he doesn't even walk fast i had his feet checked out they need a trim but nothing seriously wrong kinda makes me think there is i've never seen a colt so laid back


----------



## Endiku

Rewarding twitch for keeping his foot up is probably not a good idea. If he knows he will get treats for it he may very well strike you if you are in his line of fire and he wants a treat at some point. Try just smacking his leg when he paws/strikes. I did that with Kenzie and she caught on quite quickly that pawing was a no-go.

Don't worry about him being low energy though. He's still thin and it takes a long time for them to really become 'normal' again. I never saw my filly Kenzie even so much as trot for the first 5 months of her rehab, and when she did trot she seemed sore and unwilling to do it often. 8 months into rehab her feet were better and she had more weight and she trotted occasionally with the other horses. Now, 11 months after rehab started, I almost wish she was a little MORE laid back! haha. She gallops, farts, bucks, etc just like a normal two year old. It just took time.


----------



## darkiss4428

i tried getting twitch to stop pawing and striking even popping him but there are 8 other horses around him that constantly do it he stopped while i was there and would do it soon as i wasn't paying attention at least he isn't damaging the property and its only good if he holds it or puts it down strike or pawing gets no reward i did the same thing with my older mare when she was doing it worked like a charm also makes them a dream for a farrier since they hold what ever foot you ask for up until you give the cue to put it down


----------



## darkiss4428

also thanks for the energy confidence booster i'll be happy to see him a happy healthy baby


----------



## darkiss4428

uh oh! twitch got into the barbed wire today! waiting on vet to let me know of he needs stitches i called with no answer so i sent pictures gonna try to get her to come out tomarrow i cleaned it up good today and put some furazone on it 

any sugestions? (other than call vet as im going to do soon as she will answer) 
and i know to keep it clean 

is there anything to help him with pain? i knoe it hurts


----------



## darkiss4428

ok i know there not perfect yet but i found some pictures i had forgot about so i'm gonna do a recap! on how they were and how they are now just to see how dramatic the differance is!

twitch
day 1


short bit ago!


Rogue!
day one






short bit ago!


----------



## darkiss4428

update on twitches nose it looks good now didnt need stitches after all ill try to get pictures tomarrow


----------



## darkiss4428

horsies are doing good and enjoying the cool weather


----------



## SEAmom

That's good news that stitches weren't necessary!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkiss4428

going to try to get pictures tomarrow horses are looking good and doing good twitches nose is healing well and they are steady picking up more weight


----------



## darkiss4428

i will get more pictures when weather clears up the horses are now fuzz buddies and still gaining weight twitch is steady getting taller and rogues back looks better every day we planted more rye grass the other day to make it good and thick for the winter


----------



## darkiss4428

update time! with pictures 

rogue




twitch




camilla


----------



## WesternRider88

They are looking so good!!


----------



## darkiss4428

thanks, it makes me happy to see them getting better and rogues back is filling out nicely


----------



## SEAmom

I'm so happy to see their transformation! 

I know you've been worming. Have you had a chance to find out what's going on with Twitch's belly? 

Have you been able to start exercising them now that they're getting back to a good weight?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkiss4428

vet beleaves its hay belly sice they have full access to it and never leave except for food and we have been doing streaches and light lounging, rogue is doing belly lifts and turning on the fore sholdure and trotting and proper backing up to build back muscles, twitch is trotting and takeing a saddle with no rider for about 15-20 minutes a week just setting it there no cinch up yet and he has a bit that is just done up to a head stall for him to get comphortable with it, still have not tried to ride ether one plan on trying rogue about spring also both are wonderfull at ground manners now and twitches nose is healed


----------



## Endiku

Rouge is looking so fantastic! Her topline is really coming along. Her spine is much less prominent.

Have to tried doing a FEC on Twitch? Sometimes those worms can be sneaky!


----------



## SEAmom

That's awesome they're getting into work now. Yay for twitch still doing well with the saddle. I'm glad you're taking it slow and there's no residual fear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee

I would suggest a fecal egg count and a blood test to check for encysted worms and tapeworms because they can cause a swollen belly and don't show up in fecal counts. The encysted worms in particular wont be removed be normal worming either


----------



## darkiss4428

ill ask my vet about both paracite tests, when he is removed from the hay his belly goes down but comes back when he is placed back on it so vet wasnt super concerned with worms he is also still gaining weight really nicely and im extreamly happy with how rogue is coming along just makes me soo mad, there was no need for ether horse to be in the condition they were in when i got them and the proof is in the progress


----------



## Endiku

Yes, some yearlings just go through that pot-bellied stage. Kenzie did a couple of times,and came up clean on her FEC. Still, I think its worth knowing that you aren't dealing with any worms!


----------



## darkiss4428

ill get him checked when i get paid


----------



## darkiss4428

verry sad news today twitch had to be put to sleep due to a internal infection we didnt know about untill it was too late he will be dearly missed and still loved rogue is doing well


----------



## Endiku

Oh how terrible! He was doing so well...I'm very sorry for your loss. Do you know the cause/type of the infection?


----------



## darkiss4428

he had a infection in his little boy parts, reason he never dropped was a blockage and we didnt know till he got sick by then lab cultures were too high and he was going down so i made the hardest decision in the world to me and didnt ask him to suffer anymore


----------



## Endiku

Poor guy.

You did the best thing that you could by him though, even if it was the hardest for you. And you gave him, what, almost a year of the best love and care you could possibly give him? He was lucky to have you. 

You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## darkiss4428

i love him so much, even my vet was crying all day


----------



## jaydee

So sorry to hear that awful news - but you did the right thing by sparing him any more suffering. I hope you can move on from this, you gave him hope and you have some good memories to hold on to


----------



## darkiss4428

i still have rogue


----------



## jaydee

How's he coping on his own or does he have friends?


----------



## darkiss4428

rogue and camilla are pasture mates


----------



## SEAmom

I'm so sorry to hear about Twitch. You did the best thing for him and he had the best life possible as long as you had him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkiss4428

updated pic on rogue


----------



## darkiss4428

look at the clover! she is so happy


----------



## Endiku

She's looking thin still, especially for as long as she's been getting good feed. Better, but still needs more weight. What/how much is she eating?


----------



## darkiss4428

omaleen 400 and alfalfa pellets a 3quart scoop of each once a day and hay and grass 24/7 she has come a long way from where she was


----------



## darkiss4428

Rogue update


----------



## Cherrij

I am happy you update, but I am sorry to say that you aren't doing enough. In such long time she should already look round. Either her teeth are off and she cannot chew well, or her stomach is all kinds of messed up (ulcers, need probiotics etc), or you simply aren't giving her enough feed on top of that pasture. 

She still needs buckets of FOOD, high quality food, put into her.


----------



## darkiss4428

her teeth were floated about 6 months ago, she still gets omaleen400 3times a day plus 10 acres of pasture with just her and camilla and two other horses the place im now boarding at offers full care they feed twice a day i feed the once she gets a 3quart scoop each time there are also roundbales in the pasture not much more can be done vet says her stomach is fine just that she was that far down and it will take a while , after twitch had to be put to sleep we did a full internal exam (what my vet called it) with ultrasounds and all she spent 2 weeks in vet office makeing sure she was good and all came back clear even trsted for patasites again all clear im not doing anything with her to burn more energy or fat


----------



## SullysRider

I scoop a feeding is not very much, I had a TB gelding that required two scoops a feeding of senior feed just to maintain weight without being ridden. She still has a ways to go, but she should be farther along. She needs more feed, and a good senior feed would do her good. What feed is she on?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Yes she should be I follow a rescue who just go in a mare who looked very similar to rogue and in just under a month she's already filling out and actually is only slightly worse looking then this girl, and that's just one month of proper care. She should be shining and filling out way better then it looks lik she is.... 

She has come a long way but way slower then it should take I'd bump her up a bit.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Day one and ten two weeks without having her teeth done yet, that is significant progress compared to how slowly your girl is progressing... I hope there isn't anything hiding keeping her from gaining


----------



## darkiss4428

we have checked everything and vet os a regular


----------

